# What line



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Headed north in a couple weeks, planning to try to use some Musky fly's i tied.
What line can i use that wpnt break the bank but i will be able to land a Musky with? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

What rod are you using? My 2 cents is don't skimp on an econo WF floating line, this game is hard enough as it is. You'll want a short heavy head that sinks. RIOs musky line (6ips sink) is a nice all around line. SA sonar sink 3/5/7 is my choice because I mainly fish lakes and can get my fly down to 20ft if the situation calls for it. $80-90 MSRP gets you the right tool for the job assuming you have a rod that can throw it.

Now if you are just looking to give it a try for a bit, a floating line can get it done at the right time of year/ situation but is not ideal. A short heavy head is crucial for casting bigger flies, you'll have less fatigue from blind casting all day.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

fly_ohio said:


> What rod are you using? My 2 cents is don't skimp on an econo WF floating line, this game is hard enough as it is. You'll want a short heavy head that sinks. RIOs musky line (6ips sink) is a nice all around line. SA sonar sink 3/5/7 is my choice because I mainly fish lakes and can get my fly down to 20ft if the situation calls for it. $80-90 MSRP gets you the right tool for the job assuming you have a rod that can throw it.
> 
> Now if you are just looking to give it a try for a bit, a floating line can get it done at the right time of year/ situation but is not ideal. A short heavy head is crucial for casting bigger flies, you'll have less fatigue from blind casting all day.


Sierra Trading Post had 7wt SA Sonar for $29, I think, on Friday. They are seconds.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I got a Cabelas Wind River 8 w
With a WR3 reel


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe just try looping some sink tip to the end of whatever line you have for a quick and cheap solution or find a deal like what ejsell mentioned. An 8 weight is pretty light for musky, if you end up getting into it you will eventually want a heavier setup.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't believe the wind river rod series is a fast enough rod for the task . I mean it'll work but big fly's with a heavy line on a medium-ish action rod wont be very efficient . Keep you false casting to a min. work about 40ft of line and shoot the rest . Now fighting a muskie on that well ......it'll be fun for a good while .


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info an advice, i will try to get it on the go pro


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

STP has those lines for $21 now. Just ordered one for myself.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

STP ?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Sierra Trading Post


----------

